# www.themidwesternphotographer.com - NEW LOOK



## Renair (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi guys

Decided to clean my site up a litte, updated with new images however going to spend more time on animal/landscape/travel work for the moment so the Dublin City shots will remained limited and possibly deleted by the end of the month.

Feedback Welcome


----------



## jols (Feb 5, 2008)

i ilke it great pics but i dont like the black background i find myself squinting to read the text


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 5, 2008)

jols said:


> i ilke it great pics but i dont like the black background i find myself squinting to read the text


 
+1 take the left side text and make it a shad or 2 closer to white.  Not the same as the top text, because I et what you are trying to do, but just a shade.  Or instance, I have a feeling it is "CCCCCC", Make it "DDDDDD" or "EEEEEE"

Other than that, I like the feel.


----------

